# tybee report (picts)



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

first real trip to the pier fishin this year. we caught these.    http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2114/cat/500



http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2115/cat/500


EAT MY DUST FELLOWS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice.....*

Great pics.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice Red and if I'm correct that's a toothy sandtiger shark!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

that it was.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Dang it Man, start the season off with a WOOOO HOOOOO why don't ya.  Biggest sand shark I have ever seen at the pier. Nice.


Checked out the bait hole at last of the outgoing. Pitched screw-tails for bout' an hour. Nothing, but did see one small Trout landed on live shrimp.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

it was the biggest sand tiger ive seen to off tybee pier but im sure their have been bigger ones.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deffinatly wasnt the biggest drum ive caught but anyhoo!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*those are some nice*

fishies you got there


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thank all yall for the compliments.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Good Job Clinder..... 

Did'ja see the Tiger they got off Sunglow????


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Clinder*

HEY MAN GOOD FISH. THINGS ARE PICKING UP. WILL HAFT TO SNEAK IN A EARLY TRIP IF YOU KEEP CATCHING. BIGDADDY WAS YOU THINKING ABOUT COMING TO THE BRISTOL RACE THE 25TH.LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE. GOT TWO TICKETS. CAUGHT YOU AND CLINDER SOME NICE SLAB CRAPPIE YESTERDAY.  GOT A BAG IN THE FREEZER FOR YOU. WILL BRING DOWN.   SHADE12


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, isn't it a little early (and chilly) for sand tigers? We must be on the brink of an early season!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Maan, you sho has out fished everybody every time, cause you is full of chit. I mint u is the chit, what was the the days dem fishes was catched, cause it sure looks like temp extremes from pics. I aint seed no $600 combos, you was smillin for dem photos and it mustagota snatched, by some of dem biters. Long winter but if you wait a lil longer you want hafta exemplify, cause dem fishes goona comit some suicide around your old hooks.............Your old friend the Kingfish


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*dem fishies was caught day before yesterday *and yeh and no to watever else yous was sayin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> as for da 600 dollar combo i had it wit me but all i needed to catch dat drum and sand tiger was a cane pole! Only time i break out the 600 dollar combo is whan im fishin for real not just playin around wit sand tigers and 25 pound drum. But you should see how far i cast dat cane pole cause judgin by the results(picts) it musta been a hella lot farther than you was out their. 

I was giving the ole combo a prety good heave out there to reach them fish and sharks this time of year. and not tootin my own horn but if you cant reach em you aint gonna get em on tybee pier wich would explain numorous things to tybee locals theirs sombody on tybee pier that can get em when nobody else can wonder who that is???

*thats right boys take the pups home cause big dog gets em cause big dog reaches em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*

*BLING*


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bwuahahahahaha!!!  That's the first sand tiger I've seen off that pier and I've never seen a drum this early. Judging by those fish, I'd guess your distance casting has improved to the point where you can now reach out to the KC and SAV reefs.  Either that, or the water is getting warm early. Hmmmmm, global warming methinks.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

the casting was exceptional the other day....but last year in march their was a small run of drum for 1-2 days i went this year at the same time and caught em again. but still say *tell the boys to take the pups home cause big dog catches em cause big dog reaches em!!!!!!!!!*


----------

